# HELP!!! Workout is shrinking my butt! NEED ADVICE!



## silverfox (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys! 

I've started doing deep squats (2x week) and leg presses (seldom) and *it's shrinking my butt instead of making it bigger*.

I'm a 22yo man, 5'7", 140 pounds, and even though my body is naturally athletic I've always had some fat on my butt. My waist is 29" and my butt used to be 38". After less than 1 month of squats it shrunk down to less than 37", even though I haven't lost weight.

*WHY would that be if I'm using heavy weights???* I do squats with 100 pounds and leg presses with 300.

Could the workout be burning the fat and so making the the butt flater? What can I do to make it bigger? At this point getting those 2" back would make me more than happy


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

Youre losing fat mass and gaining muscle mass.  Its a good trade so quit whining about it.  You sound like a woman.  

Keep working at it.  Youll get the inches back.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2011)

Why the hell would you want a flabby ass? For that matter why would a big muscular ass be a specific goal for you?

What is your overall goal for your training?


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

silverfox said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've started doing deep squats (2x week) and leg presses (seldom) and *it's shrinking my butt instead of making it bigger*.
> 
> ...


 

your butt is tightening and you arent losing muscle, you are losing fat of course... I wouldnt worry about the size of your butt, I would think about if you feel like you are looking better.....  

you also want to go after symetry.  HAve a huge ass butt jetting out and having puny hamstrings and calves would look aweful.  There are tons of exercises in the gym that attack the butt if you want extra, there is a kick back machine one leg at a time, it is predominantly all butt, hyperextensions hit it too, deadlifts.....  

I am sure your butt will gain some muscle pretty fast and the fact you weight the same means you are losing inches and gaining muscle  at a similar rate.


----------



## silverfox (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, actually I wanted my former 38" butt with muscle or making it even bigger (please, no mocking nor lecturing), but given that seems not to be happening, better have fat than nothing at all!

Now my No. 1 goal is my butt. I gotta get it back to 38" no matter what, be it with muscle or fat, I don't care.

Tips on how to do that is what I REALLY need! Please!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2011)

If you want a fat ass just stop training and eat like a pig. Seems like if this was your only reason for training, and you were happy with it before, then thats exactly what you should do.

Really don't understand what your motivation is though. Was a big ass really your ONLY reason for starting to workout?


----------



## silverfox (Apr 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> your butt is tightening and you arent losing muscle, you are losing fat of course... I wouldnt worry about the size of your butt, I would think about if you feel like you are looking better.....


 
The problem is I think I look worse, cuz my butt seems to be saggier now, actually, and smaller. It used to be bigger and very round...  

And I'm affraid that if I keep working it out I'll end up burning all the fat and the muscle that will develop won't be enough to make up for it, especially the roundness


----------



## silverfox (Apr 5, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> If you want a fat ass just stop training and eat like a pig. Seems like if this was your only reason for training, and you were happy with it before, then thats exactly what you should do.
> 
> Really don't understand what your motivation is though. Was a big ass really your ONLY reason for starting to workout?


 
No. Let me explain. I have an athletic body with quite some muscle, and I've been working out only once a week just for maintenance for 1 year, cuz my body is exactly where I want it to be. 

But now I decided to focus a bit on my butt to make it bigger (of course I don't go to the gym just because of my butt). The problem is, unlike what I've read all over the internet, the squats and legs presses are only making it smaller.

I don't want to get fat. Just want the butt bigger, but now the 38" sound AMAZING.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2011)

silverfox said:


> No. Let me explain. I have an athletic body with quite some muscle, and I've been working out only once a week just for maintenance for 1 year, cuz my body is exactly where I want it to be.
> 
> But now I decided to focus a bit on my butt to make it bigger (of course I don't go to the gym just because of my butt). The problem is, unlike what I've read all over the internet, the squats and legs presses are only making it smaller.
> 
> I don't want to get fat. Just want the butt bigger, but now the 38" sound AMAZING.



Just squat and deadlift a lot and eat like a horse. And maybe see a therapist, because you're getting a little obsessed with your ass.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

silverfox said:


> The problem is I think I look worse, cuz my butt seems to be saggier now, actually, and smaller. It used to be bigger and very round...
> 
> And I'm affraid that if I keep working it out I'll end up burning all the fat and the muscle that will develop won't be enough to make up for it, especially the roundness




got it....  Well, lets see, from teh description you gave, you are 5'7"  140 and 29 inch waist....  Sounds like you could gain around 20 pounds, still look slender but have more symmetry of muscle where it counts....  ala...  fitness model, not bodybuilder appearance....  You want to look good in and out of clothes and wear off the rack clothes without issue....

A good place to start is to consider a Mass workout, a Weight gain Mass diet, I presume gaining weight has been hard for you in the past....

I used to have an old chart on body symmetry measurements and proportions..  Stuff like your arms, calves and neck ought to be the same size, chest ought to be approximately 12-14 inches greater than your waist (to start)

I know your focus is on OMG, i am starting to sag , I can reasonably understand some of what you are thinking, I do the same.  for instance, I weigh in at 215, I used to be around 245-250 , (I carried most of it in my waist).....    And I used to have the perfect butt, alays got complemented on it by women when I was younger.  guess many are into butts more than arms or used to be.

anyway, i started to lose weight and I got a little saggy, BUT it quickly filled out and is better.   my weigh was carried proportionately so when I gained some muscle, I looked better in some ways (bigger) than later when I lost more weight, and all my sizes got slightly smaller.  I gave up some size, fat of course, for more definition.  And sometimes, i want the appearance of being biger, even if it is fat, guess fake it til I make it but I slowly realized it is a journey and as some areas start to look much beter faster, some areas have this middle ground.

I say this:  find some pictrures of some fitness modles, the type of body you WANT to aspire to, whatever that is, something you feel you can achieve and its too far off, like say a few years....  and check yoruself against it as you progress....  

anyway, think about your whole body.  Hey, some people are super focused on their arms or their chest, some people dont even do legs cuz it dont matter to them....  Yours just happens to be the very body part that looks greatest in a nice pair of jeans instead of a sleeveless shirt..


----------



## control101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lunges, Squats, and Deads will be your best friend in your quest for a donkey butt (as a man?) and dont forget to drive through your heels on all of them, not saying your not, but its a pretty big problem alot of people dont address and therefor dont get the glute development they want.  ^^Pretty much the same advice I give to all my women clients who want a more toned ass.  But the advice goes both ways. haha cheers.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the OP's real goal here is to look attractive to other men, which explains all the confusions. If I am wrong, I deeply (no pun intended) apologise.


----------



## jimm (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## awhites1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Why the hell would you want a flabby ass








 Hey, Fat Ass. Fat Ass! Talk to me boy! I know you're there I can hear you breathin'. Don't you listen to these nitwits you hear me? This place ain't so bad. Tell you what, I'll introduce you around, make you feel right at home. I know a couple of big old bull queers that'd just love to make you're acquaintance. Especially that big, white, mushy butt of yours.


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 7, 2011)

this has to be a joke!


----------



## silverfox (Apr 7, 2011)

What a bunch of assholes. 

Apart from carmineb and control101, who were nice and actually tried to help (well, xfactor didn't do harm either) - *thank you!* -, everybody else was nothing more than a bunch of cu*ts who did nothing but mock my question.

I was guessing these forums were intended to help, but I guess I was wrong.

Even the administrator was kind of an ass and for what I've been checking around these forums most admins are, starting with Prince. What a fu*king shmuck 

I'll just try and find a post that answers my question


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 7, 2011)

silverfox said:


> What a bunch of assholes.
> 
> Apart from carmineb and control101, who were nice and actually tried to help (well, xfactor didn't do harm either) - *thank you!* -, everybody else was nothing more than a bunch of cu*ts who did nothing but mock my question.
> 
> ...



posting this twice for emphasis... 




Hey, Fat Ass. Fat Ass! Talk to me boy! I know you're there I can hear you breathin'. Don't you listen to these nitwits you hear me? This place ain't so bad. Tell you what, I'll introduce you around, make you feel right at home. I know a couple of big old bull queers that'd just love to make you're acquaintance. Especially that big, white, mushy butt of yours.


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ lmao..

in all seriousness, you're 140lbs. thats pretty skinny, even at 5'7. keep training hard, keep eating big. im sure your ass will "round" out.. :/


----------



## fraseram (Apr 8, 2011)

dont mind the 'boys' ,,,, they have been lifting and can get rowdy sometimes
I understand what you mean and why you would be concerned the advice given here though is good 
eat 
squats and kickbacks and deads and just... be patient 
it will fill back out with glorious muscle which believe me is more attractive to women than a flabby but


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 8, 2011)

Squats!


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2011)

what a queer!


----------



## AmM (Apr 8, 2011)

You might want to ask a mod if they can move this thread to "female talk" you'll have better luck there.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## misha2dope (Apr 9, 2011)

silverfox said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've started doing deep squats (2x week) and leg presses (seldom) and *it's shrinking my butt instead of making it bigger*.
> 
> ...



http://img109.imageshack.us/i/2rc7sd1jpg.gif/


----------

